# [SOLVED] Yahoo Games



## harty (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi I can access yahoo games up to the point where I try to open up a games table in a room then I get a message that says ....the application failed to run .....my pop-up browser is set right as is the java updates ...here is the details that says why it isnt working ...Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20
Using JRE version 1.6.0_20-b02 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
User home directory = C:\Users\harty
----------------------------------------------------
c: clear console window
f: finalize objects on finalization queue
g: garbage collect
h: display this help message
l: dump classloader list
m: print memory usage
o: trigger logging
q: hide console
r: reload policy configuration
s: dump system and deployment properties
t: dump thread list
v: dump thread stack
x: clear classloader cache
0-5: set trace level to <n>
----------------------------------------------------


Copyright 1997-2005 Yahoo! Inc.
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.0; GTB6; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; Media Center PC 5.0; OfficeLiveConnector.1.3; OfficeLivePatch.0.0; .NET CLR 3.0.30618; .NET CLR 3.5.30729);jvmvendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.;jvmversion=1.6.0_20
getting image: http://yog30.games.ac4.yahoo.com/i/us/ga/sx/lt.gif
getting image: http://yog30.games.ac4.yahoo.com/i/us/ga/sl_3/lt.gif
load: class com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:http://yog30.games.ac4.yahoo.com/yo...nt/common/remotetable/RemoteTableApplet.class
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
... 7 more
Exception: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet
load: class com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:http://yog30.games.ac4.yahoo.com/yo...nt/common/remotetable/RemoteTableApplet.class
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
... 7 more
Exception: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet
load: class com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:http://yog30.games.ac4.yahoo.com/yo...nt/common/remotetable/RemoteTableApplet.class
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
... 7 more
Exception: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet
load: class com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:http://yog30.games.ac4.yahoo.com/yo...nt/common/remotetable/RemoteTableApplet.class
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
... 7 more
Exception: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.yahoo.games.client.common.remotetable.RemoteTableApplet
Any help greatfully recieved thanks in advance ...Chris


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Yahoo Games*

Hello!

Could you try with another Internet browser?


----------



## harty (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Games*

ok will try setting up one now ..I will post details


----------



## harty (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks for advice Vladimirb I was using IE8 and switched to Mozilla Firefox and everythings working fine .....


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

I am glad you have sorted things out mate 
If you want to use IE8, go and check Internet Options in IE8.
Or you can continue using Mozilla 

Vladimir


----------

